

How to bring back Chrome's old New Tab page - Legend
http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57605019-285/how-to-bring-back-chromes-old-new-tab-page/

======
Legend
I thought the new tab page was really making Chrome slow so found this trick
on CNET.

